# Es geht um + preposición/sin preposición



## davlar

Hola a todos queridos amigos.

Aquí vuelvo con nuevas aventuras.
Esta expresión me trae de cabeza. He visto que se usa seguida de preposición o sin ella y el caso es que no entiendo su significado. Supongo que se podría traducir como "tratar de algo".

- In dem Text geht es um...
Si se puede decir:
"Worum gehts das?"=¿de qué trata eso?
¿por qué no es correcto decir?:
"Der Text geht es um..."=el texto trata de...

- An (oder zu) Weihnachten geht es um...
Esta frase la he visto así enunciada pero no la entiendo. ¿Alguien podría poner un ejemplo con traducción?

- Beim Meeting geht es um...
Esta frase la he visto así enunciada pero no la entiendo. ¿Alguien podría poner un ejemplo con traducción?

- Merkel geht es um...(sin preposición)
Esta frase la he visto así enunciada pero no la entiendo. ¿Alguien podría poner un ejemplo con traducción?

Sé que es una pregunta complicada y liosa por mi parte. Pido disculpas de antemano...

Muchas gracias.

davlar


----------



## bwprius

La frase "Worum geht's das?" ist in meinen Augen falsch. "Worum geht's dabei?" wäre mMn richtig.

Vielleicht ändert das ja deine Frage.


----------



## davlar

bwprius said:


> "Worum geht's dabei?"



Gracias por tu respuesta bwprius. ¿y cómo se podría traducir esta frase por favor?



bwprius said:


> Vielleicht ändert das ja deine Frage.


Me gustaría preguntar aun así por qué no se puede decir la frase:

- Der Text geht es um...=el texto trata de...

¿Y podría alguien, si no es mucha molestia contestar a las otras preguntas y poner algún ejemplo siguiendo las estructuras que proponía? Por lo que he visto por internet, hay más personas no entendemos bien esta estructura, de manera que podría ayudar a más gente.

Muchas gracias.

davlar


----------



## Sowka

davlar said:


> - Der Text geht es um...=el texto trata de...


Esa frase no es correcta. Tendría dos sujetos ("Der Text" y "es"). Eso no es posible. Una posibilidad:
_
*In dem Text* geht es um ... 
_
En ese caso, "es" es el sujeto, y "in dem Text" es un complemento adverbial.


----------



## davlar

Gracias por tu respuesta Sowka.
Está claro lo de los dos sujetos.
¿El complemento adverbial es local? Supongo que de ahí el uso de distintas preposiciones tal y como proponía en mi primer post. Corrígeme si me equivoco pero complementos como "an Weihnachten" ¿que serían complementos adverbiales de tiempo? ¿Podrías poner algún ejemplo con traducción, usando estos complementos por favor?

Por ejemplo, ¿algo así sería correcto?
- An Weihnachten geht es darum, dass jedes Kinder ein Spielzeug genießen kann.
- En Navidad se trata de que cada niño pueda disfrutar de un juguete

Otra pregunta, ¿cuando no hay preposición el complemento iría en dativo? Sin embargo en:

- Müller geht es um...

No termino de entender ésto, porque supuestamente aquí abría dos sujetos ¿no? (Müller y es) ¿o quizás debería ser lo correcto "bei Müller" (para Müller)? ¿O quizás Müller es un nombre que va en dativo (para Müller) de manera que se escribiría: "Herrn Müller (dativo) geht es um..."?
¿Podrías poner algún ejemplo con este complemento también, si eres tan amable?

Algo así por ejemplo:
- Para Fr. Merkel se trata de un problema global que afecta no sólo a los jovenes.
- Bei Fr. Merkel geht es um ein goblales Problem, das nicht nur die Jugenlichen betrifft...

Muchas gracias.

davlar


----------



## kunvla

davlar said:


> ¿que serían complementos adverbiales de tiempo?


An Weihnachten, gestern, letztes Jahr, um drei Uhr, heute Nachmittag usw.



davlar said:


> No termino de entender ésto, porque supuestamente aquí abría dos sujetos ¿no? (Müller y es) ¿o quizás debería ser lo correcto "bei Müller" (para Müller)? ¿O quizás Müller es un nombre que va en dativo (para Müller) de manera que se escribiría: "Herrn Müller (dativo) geht es um..."?



- _Frau Merkel_ (= dativo: _ihr_) geht *es* (= sujeto) um...
- _Herrn Müller_ (= dativo: _ihm_) geht *es* (= sujeto) um...

Saludos,


----------



## davlar

Gracias por tu aclaración kunvla.

¿estarían bien traducidas las frases de mi post anterior?

¿no tendrás en tu recámara algún ejemplo más con esta expresión + adverbiales de tiempo y lugar y dativo verdad?
Sería ideal ver algún ejemplo real para entender esto. Estos ejemplos me los he inventado y ni si quiera sé si están bien.

Muchas gracias.

davlar


----------



## kunvla

A bote pronto:

15. b.
Duden | gehen | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft

16.
https://www.dwds.de/wb/gehen

II. 3. + 4.
gehen | Spanisch » Deutsch | PONS

Saludos,


----------



## kunvla

Ein frei erfundenes Beipiel:

Jedes Jahr (an/zu) Weihnachten geht es den Leuten in der ganzen christlichen Welt in erster Linie um die Bescherung ihrer Liebsten.​
• Jedes Jahr - complemento adverbial de tiempo
• (an/zu) Weihnachten - complemento adverbial de tiempo
• den Leuten - complemento indirecto (dativo)
• in der ganzen christlichen Welt - complemento adverbial de lugar
• in erster Linie - complemento adverbial de modo

Saludos,


----------



## davlar

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta kunvla.

¿Y cómo traducirías esta preciosa frase?

davlar


----------



## Tonerl

kunvla said:


> Jedes Jahr* (an/zu) *Weihnachten geht es den Leuten in der ganzen christlichen Welt um die Bescherung ihrer Liebsten.



*Nur zur Information für Deutschlernende:

Zur saubersten hochdeutschen Lösung gelangt man ganz einfach durch Verzicht auf jedwede Präposition. Denn ehe man sich lange darüber streitet, ob man sich "an" Weihnachten, "zu" Weihnachten oder womöglich "auf" Weihnachten etwas schenken soll, schenkt man sich am besten Weihnachten etwas !!! *

Saludos


----------



## kunvla

davlar said:


> ¿Y cómo traducirías esta preciosa frase?


@davlar, ich muss dich leider enttäuschen: erstens bin ich ein ziemlich schlechter "Übersetzer", zweitens lässt sich dieses "es geht um" in diesem Satz nicht wörtlich übersetzen. Aber ich könnte dir einen Tipp geben: Versuchs mal mit _pensar_ oder _importar_. Nur keine Angst, wird schon schief gehen!

PS: Achtung: Den Satz habe ich um einen weiteren 'complemento' erweitert.

Saludos,


----------



## davlar

Gracias por vuestras respuestas a Tonerl y kunvla.

(es geht um=wichtig sein)

"Cada año por Navidad, lo mas importante para la gente es, en primer lugar, el reparto de regalos de sus seres queridos"

La veo un poco forzada pero al menos lo he intentado...en cualquier caso creo haber entendido el concepto...Muchas gracias.

davlar


----------



## davlar

¿Estaría acertada mi última reflexión?

Muchas gracias.

davlar


----------



## kunvla

davlar said:


> ...en cualquier caso creo haber entendido el concepto...



Sí vale la pena mirar en los diccionarios. 

Saludos,


----------



## Udo

Hay algunos expresiones que únicamente pueden tener un sujeto impersonal "_es_". A estas pertenecen por ejemplo _es geht um_, _es regnet_, _es handelt sich um_, pero no _handeln von_. Si optas por otro verbo, _der Text_ también puede ser sujeto. _Der Text handelt von ..., Der Text beschreibt ..., Der Autor spricht über ..._


----------

